# Classy Leftists Show Their Anger at Their Loss – WARNING!



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)

Photo of the Day – Argentina’s classy leftists express their dismay over election defeat



So it's in Argentina. It's still a perfect example of how Leftists act when they don't get their way. From Photo of the Day – Argentina’s classy leftists express their dismay over election defeat | Babalú Blog


----------



## browsing deer (Nov 30, 2015)

Stay classy!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 30, 2015)

But, how soon the FAGERALS like to forget what their ILK did in America!


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 30, 2015)

When you gotta go, you gotta go...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 30, 2015)

As usual, ignorant RWNJs have no clue about the issue.

I don't think much of the protest BUT I suggest reading up on Macri and what he has planned for Argentina and South America. In short, all of the progress we've seen under a liberal will be lost while the 1% will flourish. 

Exactly what you RWNJs want for the US.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 30, 2015)

*Why Macri’s Win is Bad News for Argentina
And the entire region*

The election of right-wing candidate Mauricio Macri as Argentina’s president on Sunday, which was unexpected just a few months ago, is a setback for Argentina and for South America.


In the past 13 years, Argentina made enormous economic and social progress. Under the Kirchners (first Néstor and then Cristina Fernández de Kirchner), poverty fell by about 70%, and extreme poverty fell by 80%. (This is for 2003 to mid-2013, the last year for which independent estimates are available; they are also based on independent estimates of inflation.) Unemployment fell from more than 17.2% to 6.9%, according to the International Monetary Fund.

Why Macri’s Win is Bad News for Argentina - Fortune


----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)

D you really pay attention to what is going on in South America? Or do you just hop on a search engine in order to refute any post you don't like?


----------



## Tehon (Dec 3, 2015)

longknife said:


> D you really pay attention to what is going on in South America? Or do you just hop on a search engine in order to refute any post you don't like?


Do you really pay attention to politics in South America or did you just come across that picture in your search to satisfy some twisted sexual perversion?


----------



## Tehon (Dec 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Why Macri’s Win is Bad News for Argentina*
> *And the entire region*
> 
> The election of right-wing candidate Mauricio Macri as Argentina’s president on Sunday, which was unexpected just a few months ago, is a setback for Argentina and for South America.
> ...


It defies logic that the Argentine people would vote against their own self interests.

Argentina: A Quiet Neoliberal Coup d’Etat in Latin America’s Southern Cone
Argentina’s general election 2015 ended on Sunday 22 November in a run-off – the first in Argentina’s history – between Daniel Scioli, the incumbent Governor of Buenos Aires Province, a _Kirchnerite_ from the ruling _Front for Victory Party_ (FPV – Frente para la Victoria), and Mauricio Macri, a neoliberal multi-billionaire and Mayor of Buenos Aires from the right-wing _Cambiemos _party. *Against all odds, Macri won with 51.4% against Scioli’s 48.6% – a margin of 2.8%. A margin small enough no to raise many questions of fraud*.

And here are the odds: Two days before the 25 October ballot The Guardian polls predicted an 8.5% lead for Scioli (38.41%) vs. Macri (30.07%). Nevertheless, the 25 October real election results reduced Scioli’s lead to a mere 2.4% (36.8% vs. 34.4%).

At the end of July, three months before the first election run, Scioli was leading with a 13.6% margin (38.8% vs. 25.2%). The outcome of the 9 August Primaries left Scioli still with a more than 12 point lead (36.8% vs 24.7%).


----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2015)

Tehon said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > D you really pay attention to what is going on in South America? Or do you just hop on a search engine in order to refute any post you don't like?
> ...



I probably know a hell of a lot more about Central and South America than you do. I check news feeds about both areas every single day.


----------

